# revolution dosage and Mazuri insectivore diet



## Jager (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi everyone, 

One of my hedgies had a general checkup at a new vet today. We adopted Vodka about 4 months ago or so (he is about 2 years old and we are his third home) and this is his first general checkup, he probably should have gone earlier, but his general health was good and his temperament was great. Lately he's been getting more huffy and I've noticed that he's been losing a lot of quills (he lost a lot when I got him, but I put that down to stress, but now it's been a longer time) so I thought it was time for a checkup.

First off, the new vet is much more experienced with hedgehogs than the one near us (the other vet said he had experience with hedgies, but I don't think he ever touched my boyfriend's old hedgehog, he just asked us questions while looking at her). This did a pretty thorough physical exam and I was very impressed with her handling of Vodka. That being said, I have a couple of questions on points where I disagreed with the vet (we kind of had... polite... discussion about Ivermectin vs Revolution and dosage and insectivore diet). So here goes:

1) She said she usually treats with Ivermectin. I said straight off that I would not use Ivermectin, do they carry Revolution. She said that she didn't think it really worked well on hedgehogs, so she has never treated with revolution but if I wanted to give it a try, we could do that and if it didn't work, we would try Ivermectin. Well, again, I said, I'm never going to use Ivermectin, but yes, let's go ahead with Revolution. 
When the time came for the tech to bring us the medicine, she gave us a box of 3 vials of Revolution and told us that we were supposed to use 1 vial per dose, 2 to 4 weeks apart. While the tech was out of the room, I did a quick check here about Revolution and Nancy's stickied thread said that the proper hedgie dose was 0.01 mL per 400 g hedgie. Well. These vials are 0.75 mL (45 mg of active ingredient) each. I told the tech that I didn't need all three vials, I thought the proper dose was far less and the vet went and got a paper from the people who make revolution stating that in small animals, 45 mg for his weight range was the proper dosage. 
We sort of "discussed" back and forth about this (her points being that it wouldn't work and we wouldn't know if mites was actually a problem, that hedgehogs are more "resistant" to revolution and therefore need higher doses, and that underdosing might cause resistance, etc, and my points being the forum from recognised members of the hedgehog community and that I didn't want to overdose). Anyhow, in the end, I semi gave in, bought the three vials, but I need an opinion about dosage here. I was thinking that perhaps the concentration in the vials of revolution from Canada might be higher and therefore need a smaller volume, but I wanted to check before giving anything to my hedgies. She offered to put on the first dose there, but I politely refused  So.... thoughts? Advice? 

2) she also recommended that I switch the hedgies to a commercial hedgehog/ insectivore diet. I straight off told her (yes, I think I'm labelled as a problem hedgie-mama now) that I fed a low far, highish protein mix of cat foods with not a lot of filler and that I didn't think most hedgehog diets were appropriate for hedgies. Now, she said that they recommend what I thought was a mix from a Missouri zoo, but it turns out from my information sheet when we were discharged that she meant Mazuri, which I've heard about and I seem to remember is an alright diet. Do you guys think it would harm anything to introduce some Mazuri into their diets as a supplement to the cat food (though I definitely won't put them on the Mazuri exclusively)? I'm leaning towards no on this one, but thought I'd check in.

Anyhow, thanks to anyhow who has made it through my rambly post, but if anyone has any insight about the revolution dosage or experience with Mazuri, please let me know. Thanks in advance!


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

I don't know much about revolution dosing but the one time I had to use it I just had to us a drop from the little vial (I'm also in Canada). I know people use revolution because it is harder to overdose but I don't know how much of an overdose would cause a problem. 

I don't know about the food. 

Good for you for standing up to your vet and looking out for your little hedgehogs health.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

https://www.mazuri.com/Home.asp?Products=2&Opening=2

the ingredients don't look so great to me, but i'm no expert.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

The dosage for Revolution is .01 cc per 400 grams of weight. That is point zero one. You can use a drop right from the vial but I prefer to dose accurately although I have dosed straight from the vial. I get 1 ml/cc needles from Walmart Pharmacy. They have the needle tip that pulls off and then it is a syringe. Suck the Revolution from the vial using the needle. Then take the needle off and wiggle the tip of the syringe down through his quills until you are at the skin. If he needs two doses, do one between the shoulder blades and one middle of the lower back. 

You dose 3 times, 3 weeks apart. Although Revolution is supposed to last for a month, it doesn't and many vets are now recommending the 3 weeks apart schedule. 

Edited to add: A few people have tried Mazuri and the hedgehogs aren't very fond of it. Save your money. :lol:


----------



## Jager (Apr 27, 2010)

Thanks hedgielover, fracturedcircle, and Nancy! I think I'm going to go with the safe bet and do the 0.01 mL per dose. It's a bit of a shame that I bought all that revolution, I'll check on the expiry date tonight. That's good to know about the Mazuri, if they don't like to eat it, no point in getting it


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Just wanted to say kudos for caring for your little one so well and not letting the vet boss you around! It's so sad to see them recommending things so dangerous. :x 

Please do not overdose the Revolution. When my boy got some as a precaution, he got double or more of what he should have (which would only be around .02) and acted sick for the first day. I can't imagine what that huge amount of what the vet said, would do.

And the food, yes, Mazuri Insectivore is garbage. Gross, vague ingredients, soy, all sorts of stuff I wouldn't want to feed. Whatever you are feeding now, is a thousand times better than that.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I really appreciate this site. It is so nice to have all this knowledge, experience & support behind you.


----------

